# 1990 JD 310C backhoe



## jedurfey (Feb 20, 2021)

I recently purchased a 1990 JD 310C backhoe and loader. My closed industrial dealer is 80 miles away and I need simple items. Gasket material for the cab around the windows and main cab to body. I also need the window closure units. Short of going to the Pape Industrial Dealer in Spokane are there online options?

Thank you.

JD


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

jedurfey said:


> I recently purchased a 1990 JD 310C backhoe and loader. My closed industrial dealer is 80 miles away and I need simple items. Gasket material for the cab around the windows and main cab to body. I also need the window closure units. Short of going to the Pape Industrial Dealer in Spokane are there online options?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> JD


Welcome to the forum. I suppose that these dealers don't offer on line purchase and delivery? You may have to put a good order together and make the trip coincide with other business t make the trip worth while.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to my Tractor Forum.
This JD dealer sells Ag parts online but I don't know if they sell industrial parts. I'll guess since the Covid Pandemic a lot of dealers will sell parts online. My local JD dealer emailed me recently about ordering online but I didn't read email very closely.





GreenPartStore - John Deere Parts and More - Parts for John Deere Lawn Tractors, John Deere Lawn & Garden Tractors, John Deere Mowers, John Deere Attachments, John Deere Accessories


If you are looking for parts for your John Deere lawn and garden equipment you have found them. As an authorized John Deere dealer we have access to the full line on John Deere Ag and Turf parts and at competitive prices



www.greenpartstore.com


----------

